# Sqkcrk's Pic



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

That is amazingly beautiful.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

What is the source and story behind that beautiful piece?


----------

